
Show HN: I Started a No-Code Project to Curate the Web - ankitkumar98
http://readlist.in/
======
ankitkumar98
Hi,

OP here. I have had this idea of building an Internet Library for quite some
time now. So, thanks to a perfectly timed random tweet, I started working on
it in Coda. It's still a WIP and we are adding topics on it every week.

If you want to contribute to the project, my email is on the link.

Do let me know what you think about it!

